# More London Broil



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2007)

London Broils have turned into my favorite cut of beef lately..........

This one is seasoned up with Wolfe Rub Bold and the onion and asparagus have Kens Caesar salad dressing on them.  3 russets and 1 sweet potato for ME!!!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 11, 2007)

Man that looks great Larry. That Kens dressing is some good stuff too.


----------



## john a (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice looking piece of beef Larry. I usually gey rib eyes but the last few times it's been sirloins. More flavorful as well as a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks good Larry... Is there another name for that cut of meat? How tender is it? What exactly did you do to make it come out like that? Temps, Grate distance, time on each side etc.... I would like to give it a try soon... Thanks in advance and "You Rubs are Damn GOOD!!!"....... [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry... Is there another name for that cut of meat? How tender is it? What exactly did you do to make it come out like that? Temps, Grate distance, time on each side etc.... I would like to give it a try soon... Thanks in advance and "You Rubs are Damn GOOD!!!"....... [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



The cut is actually "top round".  The key to making it tender is to NOT over cook it and to slice it thin.  Top round is a very lean cut of beef, so it cannot be well done with good results or flavor.  Normally I will cook indirect first until the meat reaches 100* then sear to finish at 125*.  This is the opposite of what is commonly done and it works perfect for thick cuts where you want a uniform doneness.  However, I did this one the traditional way.  I did a 600* direct sear for 4 minutes per side, then moved indirect to finish until the internal temp hit 125*.  


Thanks for the kind words about Wolfe Rubs, I'm glad you're enjoying them!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2007)

That looks great Larry. I'm gonna have to try that cooking method. The top rounds we get around here always seem to come out tough.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Larry, That's good info for future cooks...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said this a while back & someone said sear 1st then slow cook....   LARRY, Are you Non-union Boy?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2tyaqg1y]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said this a while back & someone said sear 1st then slow cook....   LARRY, Are you Non-union Boy?[/quote:2tyaqg1y]

I do it both ways depending on time.  Last night I was short on time boy so I seared first!!  BOY!!


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks good Larry. I need to try that.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":1k37z4kb][quote="Larry Wolfe":1k37z4kb]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said this a while back & someone said sear 1st then slow cook....   LARRY, Are you Non-union Boy?[/quote:1k37z4kb]

I do it both ways depending on time.  Last night I was short on time boy so I seared first!!  BOY!![/quote:1k37z4kb]

I always thought Larry went both ways.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":ppq7zrvu][quote="007bond-jb":ppq7zrvu][quote="Larry Wolfe":ppq7zrvu]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said this a while back & someone said sear 1st then slow cook....   LARRY, Are you Non-union Boy?[/quote:ppq7zrvu]

I do it both ways depending on time.  Last night I was short on time boy so I seared first!!  BOY!![/quote:ppq7zrvu]

I always thought Larry went both ways.[/quote:ppq7zrvu]

I knew that was coming!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great Larry.


----------

